# Propane Tank Covers



## Claude H (Aug 24, 2006)

I am sure this has been discussed before. Just purchased a 28BHS from an individual. I will pick it up Sunday. The propane and battery cover is cracked. Current owner has had it replaced before. What is the best approach to getting this replaced? Through and Outback dealer or straight to Keystone? Trailer is in great shape otherwise.

Thanks for your help!

Claude


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Claude,

I believe a number of people have had good luck going straight to Keystone. I would contact CamperAndy. He has the connection you need.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Claude H (Aug 24, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Claude,
> 
> I believe a number of people have had good luck going straight to Keystone. I would contact CamperAndy. He has the connection you need.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug - I will look for something from CamperAndy.


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

I went through the dealer since they were soing some other work for me at the time. They were able to get Keystone to cover it even though it was out of warranty. Keep trying different routes until they agreed to cover it. I was quoted $250+/- (mostly shipping). The one piece is a big improvement!

Good Luck!

Keith


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Go to your local dealer first but as a second owner and most likely more then 12 months since it hit the streets they will tell you you are out of luck. So your only hope is to contact Keystone directly and ask for the "Team Challenger" rep. Team Challenger covers several of the Keystone product lines, they will ask for the vin and photos. You may still be out of luck as the second owner but it is worth a shot. If they approve a warranty replacement then you go back to your local dealer and they do the paperwork and parts shipping.

If you do not get approved you can order one but only from your local dealer. Expect anywhere from $150 to $250 for this part.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I took mine off altogether. Looks fine I think. I'll eventually get a standard bottle cover for it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would not bring up the 'second owner' thing unless they ask


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Or as a last resort you could find someone that does fiberglass work
They could make a mold of it then make you a stronger and better one that will last just about forever

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Propane Tank Covers


Uh, what are these?

















Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Propane Tank Covers
> 
> 
> Uh, what are these?
> ...


Mark,

Not all of us pull the USS Sydney ! ! ! ! hahahaha

Some of us live on the other side of the tracks. (inside joke)

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Keystone redesigned the propane covers a few model years back to a one piece unit.
I had an 02 28BHS and the propane cover was a 2 piece unit held together with small pop rivits down the middle. Not the smartest design. I went through 2 covers. Not sure what year your Outback is, but if you get one from Keystone now it should be the solid one piece.


----------

